# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  [WIP] Gerran and the East

## CAgrippa

Been a very, very long time since I've posted here.

I used Gidde's genius tutorial for this, which is ultimately intended to be attached to a book I'm finishing. Any and all comments, suggestions, criticisms, etc. are very welcome.

----------


## CAgrippa

A couple of small improvements. Now I'll shut up and listen to what you all have to say.

----------


## Jean-Abdel

The land ans sea are a bit hard to differenciate for me, especially on the south-facing coasts where the coastline is very thin, you could make it slightly thicker there.

----------

